# single trail im schwalm eder kreis



## bele80 (14. September 2015)

Hi
Kennt jemand  single trails im schwalm eder kreis oder kassel.die technisch anspruchsvoll sind und einfach bock auf mehr machen .fahre zur zeit im habichtswald suche mal eine abwechslung.
Gruß
Bele


----------



## MTBmarkoT (18. September 2015)

halte dich mal an die Jungs von MTB KASSEL "Facebook"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

